
Snapchat pulled off the only good April Fools’ Day prank this year - dabei
https://www.recode.net/2017/4/1/15148512/snapchat-instagram-snap-april-fools-filter
======
aaron695
Sorry I must be slow, what's the joke?

~~~
kintamanimatt
Instagram has a long history of copying Snapchat, so Snapchat copied
Instagram's interface/features as a joke for April Fool's Day.

~~~
aaron695
Ta, I don't use either.

I did find the Rick and Morty April fools joke kinda funny, in a world that
April fools has been ruined kinda like Valentine's day.

